# Loan company and Tracking Device.



## Robert59 (Jul 17, 2022)

This young girl told me a car loan company put a tracking device on her car is this true? Or could this be from drinking and driving?

                                                 Thanks.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jul 17, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> This young girl told me a car loan company put a tracking device on her car is this true? Or could this be from drinking and driving?
> 
> Thanks.


Is it a Car Loan company like hertz... highly likely. If she borrowed money to buy the car, did she sign a waiver to allow a tracking device, as condition of loan? While it is generally illegal to put a tracker on a vehicle you own... having a lien against that vehicle means you don't really own the vehicle, until it is paid in full.


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 17, 2022)

I have heard of this being done especially for very expensive high end sports cars. If the persons who rents it dammages it by running it on a race track they will have to pay the damages. Also for roads that the have been informed not to drive the car on.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 17, 2022)

Buy here pay here car lots do this also. Then, when your loan is paid off, they offer a free oil change. That's when they remove the tracking device.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 17, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> This young girl told me a car loan company put a tracking device on her car is this true? Or could this be from drinking and driving?
> 
> Thanks.


Some new and used car lots that sell cars do that routinely.  They also have the means to disable the motor remotely,  so if a payment is missed even for one day,  they can stop the car from starting.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 17, 2022)

So many tell us how great things are now but things like this show that many times 
we all are treated as guilty until proven innocent .......... 
that the bad behavior of a few has become so frequent that no one is trusted anymore.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeni said:


> So many tell us how great things are now but things like this show that many times
> we all are treated as guilty until proven innocent ..........
> that the bad behavior of a few has become so frequent that no one is trusted anymore.


A bank requires collateral on most loans,  so they have recourse if someone defaults on a loan.  Bad checks and defaulted loans are quite common ,  and may be worse by the "trusted" ones or so-called 'pillars' of society we live in .   People are given false knowledge the day they are born and every day of their life,  starting with parents,  siblings,  kindergarten,  thru the schooling,  thru television or media,  thru colleges and universities,  thru lawyers and preachers and used car salesmen ;  every day.
Trust who then ?   
....  it is a risk any time, anywhere.
Only God the Creator is Faithful and True,  and Jesus His Son our Savior .
Men are corrupted to start with.   God is Perfectly Faithful and Dependable for all who rely on Him.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 18, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> This young girl told me a car loan company put a tracking device on her car is this true? Or could this be from drinking and driving?
> 
> Thanks.


I know there is some insurance company that provides some kind of device so drivers can track their driving habits- but for the purpose of creating safer drivers and helping them save money on their insurance premiums.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I know there is some insurance company that provides some kind of device so drivers can track their driving habits- but for the purpose of creating safer drivers and helping them save money on their insurance premiums.


I think they don't want nor try to make safer drivers.  They want more money/ the motive and purpose of every corporation,  and using any information gathered they can charge more,  even just for gathering the information.    If someone is already a 'safe' risk ,  then it might bring lower costs for a while,  with a leash on - like a dog being walked.   And likely the government pays substantively to corporations that go along with such a program ,  to increase the control over and the surveillance of people every day.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 18, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> I think they don't want nor try to make safer drivers.  They want more money/ the motive and purpose of every corporation,  and using any information gathered they can charge more,  even just for gathering the information.    If someone is already a 'safe' risk ,  then it might bring lower costs for a while,  with a leash on - like a dog being walked.   And likely the government pays substantively to corporations that go along with such a program ,  to increase the control over and the surveillance of people every day.


Beat me to it.


----------

